# how much weight do babies gain from 32 weeks?



## gumb69

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me roughly how much weight babies gain from 32 weeks onwards?
I had a scan yesterday and the babys estimated weight is 4 1/2 pounds. The consultant said the baby is measuring a little bit bigger than average. 

Or maybe you can tell me what weight your babies were estimated to be at 32 weeks and then what was their weight when you had them. 

I think i'm going to have a giant baby!! my DH is 6 foot and athletic build not fat at all. i'm 5 ft 6 inch and pre pregnancy a size 8. i've gained a stone so far throughout my pregnancy. My apetite has gone through the roof the last week or so. I don't mind putting weight on, but i am just wondering what size my baby might end up. I'm thinking a 9lb baby!!!
I'd love any info anyone has. THanks x


----------



## pixydust

my baby was estimated at the same weight at the same gestation, i think the average weight gain from now is 0.5lb per week!


----------



## ducky1502

Yeah I think the average is 1lb every 2wks. But he could easily slow down and you could still end up with a smaller baby. My friend was measuring big, had a scan and was told she should expect an 8lb baby but it could be 1lb either way and then ended up with an 11lb baby. I've also had a friend who measured big, got scanned, was told she was going to have a huge baby and ended up with a little one that weighed 7lb. It all varies so much!


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah half a pound every week. Babies est at 30+2 was 3lbs 5oz and at 34+6 est 5lbs 8oz so about right :)


----------



## Nonethewiser

I had a scan monday, dead on 33 weeks and buba was measuring 4 1/2 lbs, having read across general 33 week pregnancy sites state baby should weigh on average 5lbs.....Id say all normal babes, remember these are an estimate.
I was told my son wojuld be 9lb 10oz and he came in at a whopping 7lb 2ozs....

xx


----------



## NickyNack

My pregnancy bible says half an ounce per day toward the end :)


----------



## stardust599

Wow, my baby must be teeny. She's only just 4lb at 34weeks! Think she's in the 8th percentile xxx


----------



## amandaawesome

i think the scans are so inaccurate. i was told at 31wks that my lo weighed 4lbs 9ozs and he was HUGE. then at just at 35wks he was at 6lbs which the placenta is working perfectly and no issues and was growing fine. but the baby was breathing the whole time and they couldn't get a good measurement on him and just kind of estimated. i have had 2 over 8lb babies and just kind of expect the same. we will find out soon enough. either way, they are exactly how they should be and are pure perfection!!! i have to admit i love big babies though. :haha:


----------



## Mincholada

i am sooooooo glad, that i am being left alone with these kind of measurements. no one in my birth center takes estimates on my babies weight or tries to measure. the only thing the midwife has done is check the fundal height every 4 weeks and there was nothing to worry there.

i just think all these baby weight measurements are sooo inaccurate. i haven't really come across anyone who was told their baby is 8 lbs and the baby came out weighing 8 lbs. it's always smaller or bigger than what people were told and so i'm glad that no one tells me these kind of things, so i don't have anything to worry about :)

i just looked at my pregnancy iphone app and for 32 weeks that gives a range of weight from 2lbs 14oz to 5lbs 8 oz, so all is good with your LO. they just come in so many sizes and with the first it's hard to tell what they'll come out like. your weight gain is nothing. co-worker has gained 35 lbs and just had her 6 lbs baby last week and that couple's stats fits yours.

i haven't gained any weight, still 1.8 pounds below pre-pregnancy weight as i lost a lot in first trimester and i look really small for 30+ weeks - many people still can't tell i'm pregnant, but then i'm 5'11... had midwife appointment today and she was already joking about me and my invisible 9 lbs baby :) both of FOB's mum's babies were over 9 lbs and i wasn't a small baby either, so it could be very likely i have a bigger baby... question is just where is she hiding??? :)

don't worry yourself about the size of your bubs. i read bigger babies are easier to push out, so eat!!! ;)


----------



## you&me

With my first daughter I was scanned an hour before they delivered her at 29 weeks, and they estimated her to be 2lbs 7ozs...she came out at 2lbs 5ozs.

This time my scans are showing estimations of:
28+3...2lbs 9ozs
32+3...4lbs 7ozs
35+3...6lbs

Baby is sitting just over the middle percentile and they say they gain on average half a pound a week.


----------



## Linds79

I have never been given an estimated weight, but my OH is a slim 6 ft 3 and I'm 5ft 6 like you (although a 12 pre preg). My first was born at 37 wks weighing 7lbs 14, my second at 40 +6 weighing 10lbs. Slightly worried about how big this one will be, but there's not a lot we can do about it so trying to relax!


----------



## Tanikit

I was told accurately what my baby weighed - she was weighed 2 days before the birth by ultrasound and they said 8 pounds 3 ounces (3.8kg) and that is exactly what she was. (3.76kg) However even when they scanned me they told me that the readings can be 25% inaccurate either way and that is a massive difference! I am afraid I cannot remember what she weighed at each appointment. 

At the 12 week scan mine weighed 50g and by the 16 week one she was up to 200g - will be having weight measurements all the way through with this one so will be interesting to see.


----------



## taylor197878

my lo weighed 4lbs 2 ounces at 32 weeks was told that was good i have another growth scan at 36 weeks.


----------



## gumb69

thanks ladies xx


----------



## Claireyh

My baby weighed an estimated 4lbs at 31 weeks. The sonographer said to expect at least an 8lb baby. Apparently he's now gaining 1/2 lb a week too. I was a bit shocked at this (she said he was at the upper limit of 'normal') but I've got over it now, if he's gonna be a chubby chunk then he'll be all the cuter for it :D

:flower: xxx


----------



## mystika802

At 32+1 he was estimated at 4lbs 12oz, my dr does all his own u/s and is really accurate apparently. 
With my first I was 41+2 when I had him, they told me 2 weeks before he would be around 8lbs and he was 10lbs. I remember at 33 weeks he was estimated at 6lbs 1oz so Im really hoping for a smaller baby this time


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

at my scans no one has ever told me how much my baby weighs. I'm having a growth scan on thursday I might see if I can request them to tell me.


----------

